# Re-cycled Yarn Bowl



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

We had a old wooden bowl, to which I asked my husband if he could cut-out a bacquard J and a small O. To make me a yarn bowl.
Low and behold he gave it a good try and I now have a yarn bowl. 
One of the tools he used went kinda crazy, that's why it looks like a V with a bacquard j tail. So far it works great. I love it.


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Kudos to you both! 'Reuse' in action.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

watchglass said:


> We had a old wooden bowl, to which I asked my husband if he could cut-out a bacquard J and a small O. To make me a yarn bowl.
> Low and behold he gave it a good try and I now have a yarn bowl.
> One of the tools he used went kinda crazy, that's why it looks like a V with a bacquard j tail. So far it works great. I love it.


Very clever, and a very good use of something you might've otherwise discarded. BEST way to recycle!!!


----------



## mln25 (Oct 15, 2015)

How clever you both are - you with the idea and himself with the expertise!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Good job! Looks great!


----------



## renoir2773 (Nov 13, 2013)

What a great idea and your husband does very nice work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## eloise-the-elder (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice wooden adaptation. Very nice hubby for working it out.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great looking yarn bowl


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Husbands are great!!! He did a really good job on your re-cycled yarn bowl.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Now I will be looking for a wooden bowl at thrift stores! Wonderful idea!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

really nice


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

wonderful idea for a salad bowl, thanks


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A great idea!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

He did a great job lucky you.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Loving it- and it won't break the first time you knock it over (as I've done 3 times already.) I have been looking for just such a bowl in charity shops for sometime (to do that same thing with.) It will find me someday soon- I hope!


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

Love how he did the backward "J".. Looks wonderful! Enjoy!!


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

You just gave me the best idea! Our Goodwill nearly always has salad bowls.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I told my DH I want one and we've been looking for a bowl the right size and shape - haven't found one. I'll be sending him to your post as a HINT!


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

That is such a great idea....I'm going to Good will to find a wooden bowl!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone, my hubby wants to try and make me another one. This time using the right tool, that won't make it necessary to fix the boo boo. Ha ha I have been using it to hold yarn, holds the yarn really nicely. I love it so far.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great!


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Love this, kudos to you both!!



watchglass said:


> We had a old wooden bowl, to which I asked my husband if he could cut-out a bacquard J and a small O. To make me a yarn bowl.
> Low and behold he gave it a good try and I now have a yarn bowl.
> One of the tools he used went kinda crazy, that's why it looks like a V with a bacquard j tail. So far it works great. I love it.


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Fantastic idea!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

The "V" looks on purpose, gives it character!


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

I think it looks fine also, hubby is kinda a perfectionist though. So really would like to try again.


Janicesei said:


> The "V" looks on purpose, gives it character!


----------

